# My Fell Stallion



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Thought I would show you a pic of our Jack, he is a registered Fell pony  I have been owned by him for 15 years


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's stunning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a stunning pony, hes lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,he is stunning,,,,what a beauty,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a stunning horse


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

He is absolutely bloody gorgeous  He's coat is sooo shiney.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW he is gorgeous


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow he is stunning!

I learned to ride on a fell pony named Ben. They are a lovely breed.

Ang x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

He;s gorgeous!


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

Omg, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful! I love Fells.


----------



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

Hes a stunner


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

absaloutly gorgeous


----------



## Saville (Nov 7, 2010)

Broxdown said:


> Thought I would show you a pic of our Jack, he is a registered Fell pony  I have been owned by him for 15 years


He is beautiful. What is his registered name?


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

His registered name is Sunnybrowe Jack, his sire is Tarnmoor Prince and his Dam is Redhouse Donna.....his latest 'claim to fame' was at his only show this year (2010) he took the open Fell Pony Breed Championship at Equifest and then went on to take the reserve supreme rare breed in show - no mean feat for a Veteran (don't tell him that though, he still thinks he's a 2 year old LOL! :thumbup:

Jack no longer stands at public stud due to a horrific whack on the stifle earlier this year from a mare that came in for covering....with a trip down to Newmarket that cost over £1300 I was grateful to get him back fully sound!

Jack is now enjoying full time retirement and is looking forward to munching the new pasture at our new home in Norfolk which is happening in the very near future


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

He's very cute!!! I love fells, we had one called Russland Daisy she was such a sweetie.
I know what you mean about covering nutty mares my poor friesian stallion got a very nasty kick to both stifles from a warmblood mare last year, so we now only do AI!!!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

he is beautiful, the sheen on his coat is amazing


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous. My friend had a Fell mare just for hacking, etc. Poppy was a poppet. Are the Stallions as gentle?


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is gourgeous have you won many competitions with him? 
will he get much bigger


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

He is lovely x


----------

